# Rhinestones for Ugg style boots



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone rhinestone the new boots by boxercraft and ugg styles? Or has anyone put vinyl heat material either? tks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have customers that apply transfers to Ugg boots.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

how are they doing it? and are they doing rhinestone, vinyl etc? are what type of press will they use? I need help!! thank you so much for any advice!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I do not know if they are applying rhinestones. They have only purchased plastisol designs from us.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Do u know what type of heat press? or How they are appling the transfers? I need advice! I ready to start doing this asap. Any advice would be great!! Thank you


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

jennjenn97 said:


> Do u know what type of heat press? or How they are appling the transfers?



I would think that a hat press would do this.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

We do the boxercraft boots all the time


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

regular t-shirt press


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

mfatty500 said:


> We do the boxercraft boots all the time


How do you iron them on? With a heat press? Do you apply the rhinestones directly to the boots?


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

mfatty500 said:


> regular t-shirt press


Oops. I didn't wait for the answer. Where do you find the boxercraft boots? I have looked at UGG type boots and they are so expensive. Do you have any pictures to post?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

just like doing a t-shirt


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

You could do it by hand. That's how we do most of our rhinestone jobs. I can't see how a heat press will shut on a boot that thick.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Knock yourself out, do 'em by hand i'll use me ol press.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

I decided to give it a try. I went to Old Navy and bought a pair of their Ugg-like boots. They were a little over $30 -- a little more than I wanted to pay. I like the way they turned out. I just did one boot so far....I think I may use that same design for a shirt.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

hello, very impressed. how did u heat press? Now I know there is hope for me!! lol tks jennjenn


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use the hat press for boots


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have hat press. thank you!


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

I need more Pics to look at for rhinestoning boots any help would be wonderful!! thanks to all! jennjenn


----------



## kyspiritwear (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you do this with a heat press?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

For the upper portions of boots, you can use a flat heat press or a hat press. For the bottom part of the boot, where the toes are, we use a hat press. We try to make that area as firm as possible, by stuffing the boots. This helps the boot maintain it's shape while pressing and makes it much easier.

Brian : )


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is my attempt at pressing stones on Ugg's. If I was thinking I would have pressed this design on my Brown boots but the cobalt stones is too dark for the black boot I think. Also I only have the small cut Ugg boot so I was having issues pressing on my swing away. Couldn't quite get the bottom of the design. Maybe a smaller design? I read some use a hat press so I am going to try that on the other boot. 

Veedub3


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

great design on them


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Also I only have the small cut Ugg boot so I was having issues pressing on my swing away. Couldn't quite get the bottom of the design. Maybe a smaller design? I read some use a hat press so I am going to try that on the other boot.
> 
> Veedub3


I had issues with the bottom of my boot, also and had to make sure I didn't put the design too low. I don't have a hat press, but the couple I did worked well with the Heat Press. Here is a sample of my 2nd attempt.


----------



## pupunizo (Aug 2, 2010)

Just to make sure, you used a hotfix design on these boots?

Regular heat press?
How long did you press it for?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

pupunizo said:


> Just to make sure, you used a hotfix design on these boots?
> 
> Regular heat press?
> How long did you press it for?


Times and temps may be different for everyone but yes I used hotfix stones, a regular heat press, and I pressed for 18 seconds, medium pressure, with 300 degree temp.


----------



## pantofi (Sep 28, 2012)

veedub3 said:


> Times and temps may be different for everyone but yes I used hotfix stones, a regular heat press, and I pressed for 18 seconds, medium pressure, with 300 degree temp.


Beautiful designs, and the info is very valuable. Thank you!


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone! I have had some issues. Seems that the materials is faded?? burned? Im not sure. Any clue or ideas??


----------

